# Finally my new machine arrived today! sage db



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I finally got my sage dual boiler today! Now waiting for my eureka mignon.

Looks like my gaggia and mc2 will be up for sale in the next month...

Note. Tried my gaggia bottomless portafilter with the sage db and it seems to fit. Will try to extract coffee with it.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hope you were pleased with the coffee out of your new machine. When I've changed kit, I have usually needed to adjust my process to take account of the differences.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Hope you were pleased with the coffee out of your new machine. When I've changed kit, I have usually needed to adjust my process to take account of the differences.


I am actually in the middle of getting to know the machine. Playing around with dose and grind. I'm also getting used to not using the bottomless filter although my gaggia bottomless portafilter fits sage db.

I'm using my hario grinder while I wait for my mignon.

I will like it once I finally figure it out!


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Hope you were pleased with the coffee out of your new machine. When I've changed kit, I have usually needed to adjust my process to take account of the differences.


What is your usual dry input? I've been weighing 18g in. Not quite hitting 27g output in 30secs.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah0817 said:


> What is your usual dry input? I've been weighing 18g in. Not quite hitting 27g output in 30secs.


It's a great process, I think, learning about new machine although sometimes little frustrations along the way. I don't use a Sage but I usually weigh 17g in an 18g basket and aim for around 34g in 36 secs. As you will know, you'll find it harder to get consistency with the hario. I used one with my Classic until I got a Mignon (but now don't have either although have kept the Hario for sentimental reasons and occasionally use it for brewed).


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Can't wait for my mignon. I think it will be a better grinder to use for it. Have given up on hario and decided to use iberital for the meantime. Have to grind a lot finer than gaggia's.

I've also used gaggia's bottomless portafilter and it's absolutely fine. Used the basket that came with the portafilter which fits perfectly. The sage basket fits too but when putting it on, it's too tight. I probably won't be selling my bottomless filter with my gaggia.

There is a massive difference especially with the milk wand. The froth I got was a lot smoother and steams the milk a lot faster than gaggia's.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The taste should also improve further after a week or so, the new machine taste is a phenomenon I dislike, one of the reasons I dislike testing too many new machines..Until you get your new grinder, look at the pour for when to stop rather than the weight. I would imagine it might well be blonding before you stop the shot.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Good god I have spent 3 and a half hours playing around with it!

I better wait for the grinder else I'll run out of beans.

Love the auto start function.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A SDB is like a fully loaded car full of extras. Lots of new bells and whistles to play around with!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I didn't think the haggis classic pf would fit a sage. I've not tried it but thought it was different.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I didn't think the haggis classic pf would fit a sage. I've not tried it but thought it was different.


The haggis classic, that sounds interesting


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The haggis classic, that sounds interesting


Ha ha it's aimed at the pro devolution market. Was meant to be gaggia, dam that predictive text!!!!


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Here's a video of the gaggia classic bottomless portafilter in sage db. I've had to adjust my dosage to 20g instead of the usual 18g. Excuse the terrible extraction! I haven't yet perfected the grind and tamp.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like a shot of hot chocolate, lol! Thick and creamy!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Welcome to the SDB club!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I feel there will be other new members joining the SDB club, in the not too distant future!


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

The funny thing is my other half hates that it cost a lot of money. She still has no clue how much I paid for a brand new eureka mignon tho I'm hoping it's so small she won't notice I've got a new grinder. Anyway, I told her I can set the machine to turn on on its own at 6:45am and she can use the hot water dispenser for her morning tea. Before work today, she tried the hot water dispenser and has now fallen in love with it!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy days!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sarah0817 said:


> The funny thing is my other half hates that it cost a lot of money. She still has no clue how much I paid for a brand new eureka mignon tho I'm hoping it's so small she won't notice I've got a new grinder. Anyway, I told her I can set the machine to turn on on its own at 6:45am and she can use the hot water dispenser for her morning tea. Before work today, she tried the hot water dispenser and has now fallen in love with it!


Sage DB, a dual boiler espresso machine and a teas maid.. Welcome to the club


----------

